# EBbay Suppliers in Taiwan/Hong Kong



## dj_paige (Feb 6, 2011)

I see some suppliers of photographic equipment on EBay that are located in Taiwan or Hong Kong. They all get fantastic ratings from the EBay buyers, and yet I remain skeptical. Should I be skeptical?

Specifically:


are there hidden charges/tariffs/taxes?
do these items have USA or foreign warranties (and should I care)?
are the positive comments legitimate?
Have any of you ordered photo equipment from abroad via EBay? Should I feel comfortable ordering, or is my skepticism justified?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Feb 6, 2011)

I ordered a radio flash unit from Youngnuo.  It was rated highly by one (or more) of the photo blogs. I've been pleased. The price on Ebay including the shipping is all you pay. So what you see is reasonably what you expect. 
I bought a similar (cheaper) unit from a different company about two years ago. I could not make it work more than once. If there is a warranty issue, you need to return the product (on your dime) and the cost of returning for replacement was close to the cost of the unit. So I simply did not return it.  I did more research on the second (youngnuo) unit. I paid a little more, but I did get a quality product.  Based upop that experience, I would order from Youngnuo again.  
(And obviously in spite of the defective(?) unit, I did not hesitate to order a similar product through EBay.)

In summary, "Youse pays your money and youse takes your chances."  And the internet caveat applies YMMV.


----------



## edgley (Feb 6, 2011)

I got my 70/400, 50 and 12-24 all from HK. No problems with any part of the deal, especially the money saved 
I was going to get my body from there as well, but the UK price was almost the same.

For guidance,  if I can save 30% or near I will get it from outside the UK. Most of them will mark gift on it so it has a fair to good chance of getting through without being hit for taxes.


----------



## dj_paige (Feb 6, 2011)

clee01l said:


> "Youse pays your money and youse takes your chances."  And the internet caveat applies YMMV.



Thanks, Cletus, but that wasn't my concern. Some merchants are riskier to deal with than others. Based upon your experience, you have stated you had no problems with Youngnuo, which is good to hear, and helps me be less skeptical.

Then Edgley says:



> Most of them will mark gift on it so it has a fair to good chance of getting through without being hit for taxes.



This worries me greatly. This is exactly the reason why I am skeptical about ordering from Hong Kong or Taiwan. How do you know which vendors will take this precaution and which don't?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 6, 2011)

dj_paige said:


> Then Edgley says:
> 
> 
> > Most of them will mark gift on it so it has a fair to good chance of getting through without being hit for taxes.
> ...


I think Edgley is referencing imports to the UK which may have different import duties etc.  I do not recall my Ebay purchases being marked in any special way.  They arrive via US mail or through one of the expediting services. I don't think anyone will hold your package hostage at the border.    Also I think our import duties are probably looking for big ticket items and these items do not qualify.  FWIW, I routinely import a special tea from the PRC and it comes through with no duties or special handling.  Of course this country may be a little sensitive when it comes to taxing tea.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2011)

Honest answer... I'd buy low price items I'd be willing to lose, but not high price.  I've paid a lot of import duties shipping from US to UK, so I assume that I'm going to be paying those taxes.  If it's still a good deal with those taxes on top, then I order, and if, for some legal reason, I don't have to pay those taxes, then it's just a bonus.  Different countries may be less hot on collecting import duties.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 7, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Honest answer... I'd buy low price items I'd be willing to lose, but not high price.  I've paid a lot of import duties shipping from US to UK, so I assume that I'm going to be paying those taxes.  If it's still a good deal with those taxes on top, then I order, and if, for some legal reason, I don't have to pay those taxes, then it's just a bonus.  Different countries may be less hot on collecting import duties.


I'm like Victoria, I buy inexpensive items from Taiwan and China a lot. Like batteries, Glass covers for LCD on camera, and such accessories. Otherwise I look for good deals at B&H, but then I live stateside! 

Don


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought all my high price gear from HK, saved a fortune on NZ shop prices.  My D700 was NZ$3300 from HK  and it was NZ$5500 in the shops here at the time.


----------



## dj_paige (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, all!

You have given me something to think about.


----------

